# Northern Meet !!!!



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe see whose interested and where we are all from then suggest a location. I know there are alot of people lancs, yorks,notts, Manchester, Chesire,Liverpool lets se whose up for it then see.

Halifax West Yorkshire x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Sounds good to me. We are in Helsby, near Chester.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow another gathering, can we come to your party too?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Without a doubt all welcome see who wants to come then pick a suitable venue, with same sort of travelling . I think all cockapoo expectant Mommies and wannabe Mommies should come along as well .... what a fab advert for breed x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, i'd be up for that! I'm in Harrogate not far from you Karen. 

I'm on edge at the moment, the puppies are due any moment now, i think i am going through sympathetic labour haha can't wait to choose our little girl xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is she literally in labour .... ooh exciting, fingers crossed has an ok timeand the babies are all okay, let us know in the morning x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm still no babies!! I wonder if they were being a little premature!! Will let you know tho xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh ... no finger nails !!! x


----------



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

we would love to come and meet everyone! 
we're in Macclesfield, Cheshire. iv seen theres a few people on here from around me. hopefully they will see this thread too!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

We are in Northants, but are used to travelling so we could come too! I'm still working on the other half for the Southern meet, would be great if we could make both!

Could do Notts, Leics, Midlands, Staffs, Derbyshire, and maybe even a little further north than any of those!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Becky. I am originally from Macclesfield (now in Helsby near Chester) - will be over there this afternoon as most of my family still there and my sister had a baby this morning! Would be great to arrange a local meet. How old is Evie?


----------



## Evie Wilson (Feb 19, 2011)

Really? what a small world!
Congratulation on becoming an Aunty!!
Evie is about 18 weeks, she was born christmas eve, how olds your poppy?
would be great to arrange a meeting! if your around teh macclefield area again soon let me know and we could arrange to meet! id love to see Evie playing with another little cockapoo!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Poppy is nearly 13 weeks. I expect I will be over quite a bit to see my nephew, so will let you know. Have you got any children?


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Good Morning all, 
Dexter and I would love to come to a meeting . We are in Liverpool . Any thoughts on venue or time yet? Lesley


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Hiya,we are new cockapoo parents in Hartlepool.Is there anyone local to us?.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations to your sister Michelle, hello to my old friend Woolacombe Lesley (lol). Shall I look for a location central to wher everyone who has posted is from ?? Then maybe look for a date and hope some others can make it .... I can just imagine me on my own in Chesterfield lol x


----------



## Keira's mum (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I've just joined. We live in Chester & would love to meet some more cockapoos - we've not managed to meet any others yet


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Karen and keira's mum too.... it would be so good to meet as many new faces as possible here in the NW. What are you looking for in terms of a venue, and any likely dates. Karen , rope me in for anything if that will help. Can't wait to meet all.
Dexter ( and of course Lesley )


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I will try to make the meet if at all possible.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So anyone able to correlate a middle ground !!
Newcastle Upon Tyne
Hartlepool
Liverpool
Harrogate
Halifax
Cheshire
Chester
Macclesfield
Boston
and Louise in Northants if we're not too far North. Any ideas, suggestions x


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Karen not been on here for ages as you can see still cannot do the photos lol. just looking at messages please let me know where you are all meeting and i will see if i can come as you know i live in Liversedge which is not far from you. Your photos are fab wish i new how to do it i did try but it said they needed re-sizing ? whats that all about. Millie is fine love her to bits we go training to leeds and she is doing so much better dont get me wrong still has her crazy times lol . speak soon Lynne


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you look on "Janny" s profile there is an in depth description of how to post pics in her visitor messages section, Embee left it for her and i refer to that every time , mine used to always say that... I was thinking of you regarding this meet and was thinking of contacting you via facebook. Glad Millies doing well x


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, Looking at all the locations that have wonderful cockerpoos as residents I think that the Leeds vicinity seems fairly central.... either that or decide whether you want east or west pennines . Does anyone know of anywhere in/near Leeds that would be a suitable venue. I am sure between us we can look at sharing travel too---so that might make it a tad easier too.
Any thoughts, suggestions, 
Lesley and of course Dexter xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Roundhay Park is a massive park in Leeds, could google woods if people prefer..... just very conscious that thats not a huge distance for me compared to some others.... Im prepared to travel... just 3.5 hours to the Southern one was pushing it a bit when Id probably get stuck in traffic... see what people think x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

or Gledhow Valley woods... just googled Leeds woods.... any suggestions ????


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Karen, all sounds good to me. Would you like my email address and then we can have an easier natter


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm heading up Leeds way next week with Rosie and the kids to stay with my friend on the way to Edinburgh. I am going to have a scout around and find somewhere nice to walk Rosie while I'm there, so if I find anything that might be suitable, I will report back!

If I get my timings right, maybe there'll be a North of the Border meet that I could make sometime too! If only I had some conection to the South West, I could meet EVERYONE!!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ilkley could be a central point. There is a nice park there but I don't know how dog friendly it is. Above the town on the edge of the moor is the Cow and Calf a beautiful spot on a nice day. There is a car park and gentle walk up to top. 
Just a though and maybe someone knows the area better as i only visited the town for work.
Looking forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

I think Leeds is a great place! Only about 1.5 hours from me. I've been to Gledhow woods (not with my cockapoo) But it's a nice place. Unfortunately Monty has not had his 10 week jabs so if it's any time before June 18th I can't make it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

No date fixed Domdom if your up for it will arrange a date to suite all x


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

Yeah i'm up for it  can't wait to meet some more cockapoos!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Domdom not getting our new pup for another 2 weeks if the meet is soon I will be the one walking around with a puppy in my pocket.lol.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

awww  hope all goes well!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What fantastic socialising or a new pup... need to get our act together .. I'll pm everyone who has said they are interested and see if they still are then, do definite venue and sort suitable date, surely we can wait til your newbie can get out of your pocket x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi All - Poppy and the family are definitely interested in meeting up with you all. We had a day out today at Trentham Gardens in Stoke on Trent - it was excellent and really doggy-friendly. There is lots to do there for the whole family, so for those of us with kids, it would keep everyone happy. Just another idea for the meet up venue, although dogs must be kept on leads, which might not suit everyone?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, well I took Rosie to Roundhay Park in Leeds last week and it was amazing! Massive open spaces with dogs off their leads everywhere and dog poo bins all around the place! I think it would be ideal for a northern meet if everyone could get to it. You'd need to decide on a point to meet at though - it's so big, you might not find each other!


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Roundhay Park gets my vote also x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When could you make Victoria ... some time Aug x


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

we would love to come to that meet. we are in liverpool. but would travel.


----------



## Woolacombe (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Jane, 
I am in Liverpool too... whereabouts are you. Would be good to meet up sometime eh Regards, Lesley and Dexter.


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Evie Wilson said:


> Really? what a small world!
> Congratulation on becoming an Aunty!!
> Evie is about 18 weeks, she was born christmas eve, how olds your poppy?
> would be great to arrange a meeting! if your around teh macclefield area again soon let me know and we could arrange to meet! id love to see Evie playing with another little cockapoo!


Mylo was born on Christmas Eve, they must be siblings!
we got him from a small breeder on the Maccelsfield/Congleton road.
We would be up for an organised meet up somewhere!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm happy to travel to Roundhey Park if that venue is most popular. How about Sunday 14 August?


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sunday 14th or 21st August would be great for me, and I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.:yo:
I'm competing in flyball starters competitions on the 
30th/31st July at Scarborough, 
6th/7th August at Scarborough, 
27/28th at Drax.
So if the meet is in Roundhey Park I'll be spending August in Yorkshire.:twothumbs:


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Woolacombe said:


> Hi Jane,
> I am in Liverpool too... whereabouts are you. Would be good to meet up sometime eh Regards, Lesley and Dexter.


hi, we're also in Liverpool, would be nice for Maisie to meet other cockapoos. just waiting for her 12 week injection and then another week after that before she can go out.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Hi All - Poppy and the family are definitely interested in meeting up with you all. We had a day out today at Trentham Gardens in Stoke on Trent - it was excellent and really doggy-friendly. There is lots to do there for the whole family, so for those of us with kids, it would keep everyone happy. Just another idea for the meet up venue, although dogs must be kept on leads, which might not suit everyone?


Thanks for this info ive just looked online and this place looks fabulous always nice to find new places.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> When could you make Victoria ... some time Aug x


Sorry Karen, only just seen this post. I am free on Sun 7th and Sun 28th Aug. Are those any good for anyone and have we decided on Roundhay Park?

3 weeks tomorrow until Maisie comes home eeeeeeeek sooo excited x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

also free 14th Aug xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Im working that day but will have a check at work tomorrow and try and change it .... sounds fab x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol have you guys decided on a place to meet yet lol, perhaps set up a pole with all the options see which gets the most votes.


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I think Im working that day but will have a check at work tomorrow and try and change it .... sounds fab x


Hi Karen, have you managed to change your work for the 14th Aug?? Are people free on this date? Who is arranging it? Poo Fest 2011 South looked like a lot of fun so hope this pulls off! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They'd taken the rota so I could nt offically change it ... but left a message to see if I could work the Thursday instead, it should nt be a problem...it would be fab. So does 21st suite folk


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

The 14th or 21st would be ok for me.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto Colin they both suite me ........


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi all-Ihaven't posted for ages but now I'm too excited and willing to risk tempting fate I am hoping to get a Jukee Doodle pup at the end of July!!!!! Unfortunately I wont be able to come to the northen meet this time but if any of you ever come to Sandsend near Whitby please come to my little shop near the beach and say hello-its called "SERENDIPITY AT SANDSEND"and you are welcome to have a cuppa anytime and I will love to meet your cockapoos(and you of course)x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will do I love Whitby was there last year with Wilf .... is it jewellery that you sell???


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Will do I love Whitby was there last year with Wilf .... is it jewellery that you sell???


Yes and handbags,purses,scarves,fascinators-you know-"girly stuff"-most blokes look in then run for the pub over the road,only sometmes they're just not quick enough for their ladies to help them spend some cash!!
I was talking to a lady with two giant "Briards" today and she said I should sell some good quality doggy things-hmmm! might look into that !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great idea... it always gets me in a shop if I see doggy things... unusual collars Im sure would go down great. I think I bought a couple of things from you last year... you've a lovely shop.... Wilf wittered outside


----------



## neesyanne (Feb 22, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Great idea... it always gets me in a shop if I see doggy things... unusual collars Im sure would go down great. I think I bought a couple of things from you last year... you've a lovely shop.... Wilf wittered outside


Awww!-if only I'd have known I would have loved to see you and Wilf-I did see a couple with an apricot cockapoo last week but I think I scared them when I rushed out of the shop and started asking all about their puppy who was gorgeous and 7 months old.Its a small world really .


----------

